

Ask HN:  Is mobile internet a threat to creativity? - amichail

Creative ideas seem to come when the mind is doing nothing in particular.  That's why long walks for example are helpful in that regard.<p>But mobile internet threatens to take away these periods of extended idleness, thus threatening creativity.
======
thristian
I expect we'll be just fine.

From my own experience, when I'm tired I want simple, easily-digestible input
- stories to read, video-games to play, websites filled with fresh user-
nominated content. Without internet access, I'm just bored, not creative. On
the other hand, when I'm well-rested and feeling alert and active, I can't not
be creative - the idea of sitting down and passively consuming ideas would be
just as torturous as being creative while tired. I've got to write code, take
photos, go for a walk, _something_.

If worst comes to worst, we'll always have the shower and the toilet as
enforced creativity timeouts. :)

------
johnnybgoode
I took "mobile internet" to refer to surfing the web from a cell phone.
Considering today's phones, my answer is no, not really.

------
zimbabwe
Creative ideas happen regardless of situation. Idle or active, they happen on
their own schedule.

------
hs
iff (mobile) internet makes you passive (like TV) -- clicking on url is
nothing more than a glorified mode of switching channel on TV

